# Courage Classic Check-In



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone doing the CC here?

Paul


----------



## germplayer (Jan 6, 2005)

*I am*

I am riding with a team called the Bandits. I only know one person. On a side note, why do they put the century optiion on the FAMILY day???? I was pumped to get to ride 100 guilt free miles and then its on the stinking FAMILY DAY - yhe day I will be pulling a trailer, riding with my wife, and spending time with the family. Sheesh that was a dumb idea on the organizers part.


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Sunday is the "Taste of Courage" for those who want to do just one day. I suppose the family ride and century are both on this day so the largest number of people can do them.

Paul


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Keep an eye out for my old group: OUT Spokin. I founded the team in 1998 and it is still going... this is Courage Classic team # 10 so there's a special 10th Anniv jersey.


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

I saw a fair number "Out Spokin" riders.

I did not see your message until now, so I did not say "hi" from JT.

Paul


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, I think by the time I posted you were probably already headed up for check in. I assume many of them were camped yet again by the volleyball area near the chapel.


----------

